

ASK HN: Product Hunt Killed Your Server? - ysekand

My product has finally made its way on Product Hunt http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;tech&#x2F;social-crawlytics<p>I am incredibly excited but not sure what to expect. Have you experienced PH effect? How long does it usually take to realise the true impact, whatever that may be?
======
txutxu
Not sure about producthunt, but you should be ready for what people uses to
call the "network effect".

You cannot control who links and who clicks on the internet.

Architectures like AWS, with elastic databases, server instances, load
balancers, bandwitch, ELBs and iops, auto scaling groups, etc... elastic
horizontally and vertically, pay peer use, free tier available.

You can scale manually when needed (pre-scale-up and post-scale-down), or
based on ELB visits, CPU/ram/load of instances behind the balancer, etc...

Just be sure to don't loose your logs if you need them, when instances are
terminated by scaling activities.

